# B&B/Wedding VENUE FOR SALE ON THE SUNSHINE COAST



## jenfarrellwalk (Apr 16, 2015)

*1233 Steve Irwin Way Beerwah Price $1,000.000
*

Never Work Again, Successful B&B near Australia Zoo!! - Priced to Sell
Look no further than this immaculately presented property that is currently operating as a 4 star Bed & Breakfast and wedding/function centre. Situated on 2.67acres of manicured gardens this stunning property is only 5 minutes drive from the World renowned Australia Zoo, 60 minutes from the Brisbane CBD and 30 minutes to the centre of the Sunshine Coast with all the pristine beaches.

The recently refurbished owners residence is located on the Eastern side of the property and boasts 2 double bedrooms, study/office area, bathroom, laundry and an elegant open plan kitchen/dining/lounge area that overlooks a huge private deck which overlooks the lush grounds.

Three luxury suites cater for the most discerning of guests :
- Suite 1 features Queen bed, spa, Air Conditioner, Flat screen TV, DVD, Fridge, Wifi and other modern conveniences 
- Suite 2 features Queen bed, Air Conditioner, Flat screen TV, DVD, Fridge, Wifi and other modern conveniences
- Suite 3 is truly self contained with a Queen and a double bed, spa in ensuite, Air Conditioner, flat screen TV, DVD, Large fridge, Wifi and other modern conveniences

All suites are luxuriously fitted out with privacy and romance a priority. All rooms step out onto private decks that overlooks the garden catering for weddings and functions. Most of the time all 3 suites are full with bookings into 2015.

At the western end of the building you will find the function area which is serviced from a dedicated bar and commercial kitchen. The function room overlooks the recently refurbished pool area and again the lush gardens found throughout the property.

Storage for all your cars and toys is also not a problem with undercover parking for up to 8 cars situated at the end of the long sweeping driveway which doesn't include the all weather reception area for guests.

The local area features major attractions including Australia Zoo, Beerwah Golf Club, Beerwah Marketplace, Beerwah township, Beerwah railway station and several schools that service the area. Beerwah is flanked by National Parks which is filled with an abundance of wildlife and fantastic views of the nearby Glasshouse Mountains which the state government has recently committed to establishing an Outdoor Recreation Initiative to cater for further rockclimbing, hiking, cycling, horse riding and canoe networks.

An international entertainment company is also proposing a massive $90 million water theme park on a 24-hectare site on Steve Irwin Way (just down the road!!).

An inspection of this property is a must so get in NOW !!!


----------

